# Can Ducks eat potato peelings?



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

If they can, should I cook them up a bit so they are kinda soft or just raw?
I usually give them leftover veggies, cabbage, romaine lettuce, etc. but was peeling potatoes for dinner tonight & just wondered if I could give the peelings to the ducks.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Yes they can have them. Will they eat them? Probably not. At least, my chickens/muscovy ducks never touched them. They picked everything else, but not potato peels. I wonder if it's because they don't particularly like them, or if it's because they LOOK like dirt and they don't know it's food.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks mygoat, I guess I'll try it then. If they don't like them or don't eat them it's no big deal & iIll know not to give them to them again.

How's your egg's in the incubator doing?


----------



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

My chickens will eat them if they're boiled but I've never seen the ducks touch them. But my ducks don't even eat bread all that well so they may not be a good example.

Dave


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I cooked these a bit so they are kinda soft. Will see what they do with them today.


----------



## slyrei (Feb 13, 2010)

I have heard that potatoe peelings are not digestable for chickens if not cooked. Not sure if its the same for ducks though.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Well they picked at them a little bit & probly ate some but I don't think they like them very well. I won't give them to them again.

I made goulash last night so I always cook extra pasta so I can save some for the ducks. They'll be happy with that today.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

My eggs are doing well... of the 14 or so I set on the 5th, 9 are *for sure* fertile - some had me guessing. I set 4 more 2/10, and I'll start to know tomorrow which are fertile.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

mygoat said:


> My eggs are doing well... of the 14 or so I set on the 5th, 9 are *for sure* fertile - some had me guessing. I set 4 more 2/10, and I'll start to know tomorrow which are fertile.



Congratulations! I think that's pretty cool! I wouldn't mind trying to hatch a few duck eggs after it get's a little warmer here though. I bet it's pretty exciting seeing those little birds crack the shell & come out. How adorable too!
My luck I'll end up with a bunch of males & no females!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

As for trying new foods, offer them several times before you give up. Ducks can take a long time to adjust to something new. One thing my ducks DO like is a winter squash that has frozen and gotten soft, they will tunnel right through it.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Backfourty said:


> Congratulations! I think that's pretty cool! I wouldn't mind trying to hatch a few duck eggs after it get's a little warmer here though. I bet it's pretty exciting seeing those little birds crack the shell & come out. How adorable too!
> My luck I'll end up with a bunch of males & no females!


Yeah, I thought for sure most would have gotten too cold... I only collect eggs 1x per day. But, I'm not complaining!


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I am with Slyrei as I have read something about not giving raw potatoes to chickens. Can't remember the reason but it was a good one. I don't do it.


----------

